# Nissan Primera P10 Cold start problems



## Simon1987 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi

Sorry for probably not posting this in the right forum, I have no idea which is the right forum for my car. 

Anyway my car refuses to idle when cold, after a minute or so it will idle ok.

Does any one have any advice?

I have done a video here


----------

